

Things That Need To Be In iOS 5  - himaniamoli
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/04/01/10-things-that-simply-need-to-be-in-ios-5/

======
statictype
If they bring in a better notification system and lock screen, that itself
would be a good enough reason for me to upgrade to iOS5/iPhone5.

The writer's on crack though, if he thinks Apple is going to reverse their
decision about sideloading 3rd party apps or integrating Gmail features into
the mail client.

~~~
hboon
I don't think it's a definite that there will never be sideloading of apps
from 3rd party sources. At a certain point — perhaps when every carrier, every
country carries the iPhone, or perhaps when there are a full range of iPhones
(similar to the current iPods), or when the hardware innovation stagnates to
the point of ongoing incremental improvements with occasional substantial
improvements (like the the MacBooks) — being able to offer sideloading from
the non-Apple app store may bring in a whole bunch of "advanced" users who
wants to achieve what isn't possible at the moment.

At that point, the Apple app store will be so established and prevalent and
known to the masses that unless you really needed to, you wouldn't use
sideloading: not unlike how Apple app store and the JB app stores exist now,
but officially.

~~~
semanticist
Who cares about 'advanced' users? There's so many less of them than normal
users.

Do normal users actually pick devices based on being able to side-load apps?
If yes, then I'd eventually expect to see it in iOS. If no, then I'd not
expect to see it.

For what little it's worth, I think the answer is 'no', but that's based
purely on my personal experience and could well be wrong.

------
ddlatham
i.e. 10 ways to make iOS 5 more like Android.

------
thomasswift
I have never heard of MobileNotifier. Pretty Cool, but covering up a row of
the icons will never fly with Apple. For my purposes the notifications work
fine, except for when you are a phone call and you get an alert, you have to
respond to it - to end the call.

------
wslh
Seems like the writer technical ignorance forgot something important: a real
html5 browser.

The iPhone, iPad, Android and Windows Phone browsers doesn't support
designMode/contentEditable on their browsers. So, there is a limit in doing
WYSIWYG interfaces like Google Docs.

~~~
CWIZO
Not to take anything away from your comment, but Google Doc's are not build
using contentEditable as far as I know. I think they are capturing every input
and building the DOM "by hand".

~~~
wslh
This is from a new Google Docs Document:

<body style="background-color: transparent; " contenteditable="true"></body>

Obviously they can do other tricks, but doesn't work without changes on mobile
browsers.

------
RexRollman
I am generally happy with iOS but here are the three things I would like to
see:

1\. The option to encrypt ALL user data. 2\. Get rid of the iTunes
requirement. A post PC device shouldn't need a PC to operate. 3\. Multiuser
support so I can let someone use my device without giving them access to all
my stuff.

That said, I don't expect to see any of these from Apple (except for, maybe,
number 1).

------
cambriar
Hopefully someday I will be able to do more than swipe left and right to
navigate the system. How bout releasing a whole new look and feel to iOS by
swiping upwards/downwards, which'll bring you to an open and customizable
feel. Widgets I suppose.

------
hanszeir
I want the ability to have app updates (per app choice) installed
automatically that can be scheduled during my sleep time.

------
sdkmvx
No. "Sideloading of Third-party Apps" Whatever your opinion of it, Apple has
shown time and time again that this will not officially happen. I would be
extremely surprised if it were to happen. I am sure some of Apple's devices
are sold at a loss to be later made into revenue by app and music sales. Third
party applications would defeat this strategy.

~~~
pinaceae
but this is possible already.

from the business section of apple's homepage: "Wireless App Distribution

iPad enables enterprises to securely host and wirelessly distribute in-house
apps to employees over Wi-Fi and 3G. Apps can be updated without requiring
users to connect to their computers. In-house apps can be hosted on any web
server accessible to users. Users simply tap on a URL to install apps
wirelessly without needing to connect to their computers."

The company I work for distributes its iPad app through this to all our
customers. No app store required. And yes, this is a full blown, native iOS
app.

~~~
vetinari
Yes, but Apple sets terms and conditions, when and how can you do it (it
involves being company of over 500 employees and assk-kissing when handling
the certificates).

Basically, you can't do any skunk works in your company, because when you
start talking to all people necessary to handle Apple terms, some manager will
come and tell you to not do anything, because the standard corporate phone is
XYZ and that's it.

~~~
semanticist
You can auth up to 100 devices for testing, and use TestFlight
(<http://testflightapp.com/>) or similar to distribute them over the air.

Yes, adhoc distribution doesn't scale out, but if you've got 100 eager users
you can probably get them to convince management to sign the forms.

------
imasr
Except for number 9), the rest is not gonna happen.

~~~
antimatter
I don't see why Apple wouldn't do #1. It's pretty much the most requested
feature/improvement.

------
enjalot
OpenCL

------
quattrofan
So basically everything that's in Android 3.0 and most of which is in Android
2.2. Apple starting to play catch up now.

